# Camshaft ID, Crankshaft ID Help needed.



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok guys. Me and my pa started ripping the motor apart today. It is a 400 CID but came across some surprises. The Cam and Crank Bearing looks brand new. The stock pistons have been replaced with a TRW 2227P 030 which came up as a Forged piston that is .030 over sized which also looks pretty good. The connecting rods look new and also saw that one pushrod has been replaced.

Anyway, the camshaft had some weird numbers that I can not identify. I have a "CWC" stamping. and the numbers on the end are 1022 P with a "W" stamped ****-eyed in the numbers a little. The "CWC" stamping are on the shaft along with the numbers 540 on the top and 233 below it. I can not make any sense of these numbers. 

On the Crankshaft, I can make the date code as C303 which I am assuming stands for a March 30, 1973 crank which sounds correct for a 73 block. But also a GM and below the GM is a 47. Do these numbers sound familiar? Any help would be great. Thanks.

Lukeduk1980:shutme


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

found this....
CWC makes the raw castings for the various cam-core companies, such as Camshaft Machine Company, or Engine Power Components. The cam-core companies machine the bearings, drill and tap screw holes, etc, etc,etc.
Then they sell the cores to Comp Cams, Lunati, Isky, Crower, etc, etc, etc.
Cam names such as Melling or Wolverine Blue Racer were made by the cam-core companies, for sale to WDs, engine re-builders, etc, etc, etc.
That's why there are so many similar inexpensive cam grinds----They are all made by the same company for re-sell.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I found out the Cam is from Speed-Pro Cams. And the Pistons are from TRW. Both are owned by Federal-Mogul. I'm guessing they (The previous owners) ordered up a master kit for the motor. 

Lukeduk1980 :shutme


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, thanks for the input you gave me!


----------

